# Best mtb tyre for wet, muddy conditions



## nosherduke996 (24 Oct 2009)

O.K i am looking for a tyre for wet muddy conditions. I am a newbie at mtb and have purchased a Marin Mount visiuon 5.8 which i am very happy with.
However on the useual thurs night ride i had a very scary moment where the front of the bike almost washed out from under me.The tyres on the bike are Maxxis high rollers but does anybody think they are worth changing so this wont happen again.


----------



## Panter (24 Oct 2009)

Highrollers aren't great on mud, but then to be fair, little is.

These are fantastic though, maybe worth fitting at least one on the front?


----------



## roadjunkie (24 Oct 2009)

For wet muddy conditions I would go with panaracer trailraker 2.1s. Ive done quite alot of wet mud riding and swear by them, the crap just seems to fall off them as the wheel rotates. Compared to other tyres ive seen the tread is more spaced out, im pretty sure they are designed for just this purpose. Defo worth upgrading to I would say...


----------



## maurice (25 Oct 2009)

Trailrakers are amazing for real muddy trails, you can get through bogs you'd never think possible.

However... they are noticeably draggy when it's not a quagmire. High rollers aren't bad tyres, I wouldn't let one slide put you off them, mtb'ing is all about sliding around.


----------



## Mr Pig (25 Oct 2009)

I've only used a few different tyres but the Continental Mountain King that I've got just now seem pretty good, I would certainly buy them again. Never washed out on me and give traction even when you expect them just to spin in the mud. Also available in a puncture resistant version.


----------



## Steve Austin (25 Oct 2009)

Best all round gravel and mud - bonty mud x
best for mud - traliraker
best for racing in mud - conti xc rear and schwalbe black shark mud front - both 1.5 wide

Trailrakers are great mud tyres but they are heavy and drag a lot. the bontrager mud x are a much better all round tyre


----------



## Jonathan M (26 Oct 2009)

I've used the Panaracer Fire XC for all round riding, and find it survives mud pretty well. 

TBH I've always wanted tyres with an all round capability rather than specific to a particular terrain because while an all rounder is a compromise everywhere, a mud specific tyre would be a compromise on probably more terrain, and maybe even more at risk of washing out on the firmer stuff.


----------



## phil120867 (12 Nov 2009)

GEAX Barro mud 1.7


----------



## andyhunter (12 Nov 2009)

panaracer does the jobby for me, michelin tyres only good in the dry


----------



## 02GF74 (13 Nov 2009)

dunno the brand/model I have - will look when home - but I was most impressed by them over the weekend - mud, leaves and general nastiness - they have the small square blocks, much like the onbes Panter posted about.


----------



## Norm (13 Nov 2009)

My bike came with Kenda Nevagals which wear pretty fast on tarmac but were good in mud.

I was stuck a million miles from an LBS when they needed replacing, though, so I got some DMR Moto tyres from Halfords, selected for their price as I was expecting to bin them pretty quickly but, in 300+ miles, they have shown no wear and have proved pretty stable in most conditions. They're ok for speed on tarmac too.


----------



## 02GF74 (14 Nov 2009)

IRC Back country 2.25


----------



## Kirstie (14 Nov 2009)

Another vote for Geax Barro 1.7 they are a proper mud tyre
IRC mud mads are good but don't know if you can still get them


----------



## mr Mag00 (14 Nov 2009)

in mud thin or wide tyre and how thin?


----------



## Kirstie (14 Nov 2009)

mr Mag00 said:


> in mud thin or wide tyre and how thin?



A proper mud (meaning sucking clay and heavy wet soil) tyre will be thin with large nobbles, anything between 1.5 and 1.95. A ride around the malverns in the wet type tyre.

There are others which are wider (2.1) but never really wide. I've got a pair of something like this but can't remember the name.


----------



## tradesecrets (15 Nov 2009)

nosherduke996 said:


> O.K i am looking for a tyre for wet muddy conditions. I am a newbie at mtb and have purchased a Marin Mount visiuon 5.8 which i am very happy with.
> However on the useual thurs night ride i had a very scary moment where the front of the bike almost washed out from under me.The tyres on the bike are Maxxis high rollers but does anybody think they are worth changing so this wont happen again.




This depends on the depth of mud you normally cycle thro if only a few inches which normally is the norm ,, anything deeper I would class that as saturated ground that rarely get's dry bog like conditions which can be un suspecting hazardous 

But I doubt your going to experience anything like the Worn torn conditions of the Western front riding through your local woods/ man made trail's in knee deep in mud 

There is a place up the road from me that is just hazardous and your wheels sink a good foot or 2 if you don't happen to know where to cross


----------

